# MAC blue / teal / turqoise eye color



## geeko (Jul 16, 2010)

My friend who jus got into the bandwagon of mac eyeshadows requested me to do swatches of the blue / teal eyeshadows that i currently own for her.. so i took my offday today to do the swatches...and i was thinking since i was swatching the blues for her, i might as well post the swatches up on specktra for you ladies as well. Hope this helps...thanks!


First pic: Climate blue, Submarine, DeEp truth, Blue flame, contrast, Blue edge, Bang on blue, Fresh water, electic Eeel (soorrrry! I typed wrongly the name as Electro! LOL...it should read *Electric eel*!!!) Cobalt, Flashtrack..












Second pic:Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Shimmermoss, Waternymph, Haunting, Parrot, Big T, Steamy, Pompous blue, Blue absinthe, Aquadisiac, Jewel Blue, Teal pigment











Third pic: Aquavert, Warm chill, birds n berries, Surreal, Zonk Bleu, Moonflower, Plumage


----------

